# SPOTS FOR TOTS CHARITY FISHING TOURNAMENT



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>Spots for Tots Fishing Tournament<P align=center>*May 31, 2008* <P align=center>*Tournament directors Chris Brown and Jody Mann welcome you to *<P align=center>*the first ever ?Spots for Tots? fishing tournament.The purpose of this redfish and trout tournament is to gather anglers on May 31, 2008 for competition, fun, and fellowship.In addition, ALL PROCEEDS (less the cost of trophies) from this tournament will go towards the purchase of children?s toys/clothes that will be sent on mission trips taken by Niceville Assembly of God.These clothes and toys will be distributed by missionaries from Niceville Assembly of God to children who are in need.There?s no better end to a day of fishing with friends than to know you are helping children across the world who are less fortunate.Whether you are a novice or seasoned angler, if you want to have a fun-filled day of fishing <U>and </U>help children who are in need, this fishing tournament is for YOU!* 

*Tournament Directors: Jody Mann (226-1068), Chris Brown (423-0395, 368-8221)* 

*Entry Fee: *$30 per team

*Starting Time and Point: *Starting time will be at daybreak on May 31. This is a no boundary tournament. Teams may leave from their desired locations.

*Rules:* This is a 2 person team tournament.*<U>Both</U>* team members need to be present for weigh-ins.Weigh-in times will be at Lions Park in Niceville from 9:00-11:00 am and then from 5:00-7:00 pm.Any team not checked in by 7:00 pm will not have their fish counted.Fish must be in good condition.Teams may weigh-in one fish at a time; however, all weigh-ins are final (2 redfish and 10 trout maximum per team and no culling on scale).Any alterations and/or tampering of weight or size of redfish/trout is prohibited and will result in disqualification from tournament.Teams will receive a 1 pound bonus if all fish are alive at time of weigh-in.Although their will be no deduction for dead fish, honesty and integrity must be used in terms of not using fish caught before the start of the tournament.This tournament encourages release of all live fish after weigh-in.Dead fish will be kept at weigh-in site by tournament official.Each team may only have the tournament limit of (2) redfish and (10) trout in their possession at any time in the tournament.Redfish and trout will be measured with a closed mouth and pinched tail and must be within Florida size limits (Redfish 18? ? 27?, Trout 15? ? 20?).*Two of the (10) trout* may be oversized, as per the Florida Wildlife Commission.Measuring sticks will not be supplied to teams.

*Gear/Fishing Methods:* Hook and line, live or artificial bait only; cast nets or entanglement nets are prohibited. Anglers may fish with or without a boat.Wade fishing, pier fishing, and beach fishing is permitted.

*Scoring:* There will be two weigh-in categories (Redfish and Trout).The team score will be the *<U>TOTAL WEIGHT</U>* of up to two (2) redfish and up to ten (10) trout, each with their respective categories.

*Ties:* In the event of a tie, the team that has the earliest official weigh-in time takes precedence.In the case of multiple weigh-ins, the official weigh-in time for the team will be their <U>latest</U> weigh-in time.

*Awards: *Ceremony at Lions Park at 7:15 p.m.Trophies for 1<SUP>st</SUP> place, medals for 2<SUP>nd</SUP> -3<SUP>rd</SUP> place in each category.

*Cancellation:* The tournament directors (Jody Mann and Chris Brown) may cancel or postpone the tournament due to inclement weather.In the event the tournament is cancelled/postponed due to weather, the tournament directors will make all attempts possible to notify all contestants as early as possible.<P align=center>*ALL CONTESANTS MUST BE REGISTERED BY 5:00 pm Friday MAY 30, 2008 *

Contestant Name: ______________________________________________

Address: _______________________________

City: ___________________State: _____Zip: ___________

Phone:House _________________Cell ___________________

Email: _______________________________________________________<P align=center>

Contestant Name: ______________________________________________

Address: _______________________________

City: ___________________State: _____Zip: ___________

Phone:House _________________Cell ___________________

Email: _______________________________________________________<P align=center>Registration forms and fees must be turned in to Chris Brown or Jody Mann no later than 5:00 pm May 30, 2008. *CASH ONLY.*


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i think we need to start helping the shoeless, toyless, homeless children in our own country before we start helping the ones in other countries. If you have one that benefits americans (kids, military, fire fighters, etc) let me know and i'm in


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

That sounds kind of like...."If I can't help who I want to help, then I'm not helping anyone at all!" 

Why don't you start a tournament for local charities? Very nice reply to a charity tournament invitation.


----------

